# Pbgfc INTERNATIONAL RESULTS!!



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here the final results for the International Billfish tournament. I will give a full report later. But from what i saw and talked to the boats it was Feast or Famine, the river water has definately got things fouled up right now. Thanks to all those who fished and all those who came out to the weigh ins, i hope you enjoyed, Happy 4th of July from the Pbgfc. Next up is the Ladies July 22-24 at Wci Lost Key Marina.

*40th Annual Pensacola International Billfish Tournament Results*​*Swordfish*- NONE
*Tuna- *1st 96.2 Greg Castelli Get Reel
 2nd 88.6 Judy Wireman Caribe
 3rd 88.2 Duncan Chalk Big Adventure

*Dolphin *1st 32.8 John Pasentine First Choice
 2nd 31.0 Jeff Massey Get Reel
 3rd 30.2 Bo Carter Bodacious

*Wahoo *1st 85.2 J.J. Tabor Double J
 2nd 57.2 Montigue Bonneval Double J
 3rd 51.8 Kelly Farver Double Down (Pursuit)

*Blue Marlin *1st 478.8 Rocky Jones Reel Addiction

*Catch & Release Angler*
1st Devin Carr 390pts Reel Neccesity
2nd Rocky Jones 300pts Reel Addiction
3rd Bo Carter 260 pts Bodacious

*Catch & Release Boat*
1st Reel Addiction 400pts
2nd Reel Neccesity 390pts
3rd Bodacious 260 pts

*Top Lady Angler *Judy Wireman 88.6 pound Tuna Carib

*Top Junior Angler *Ashton Guidry 51.2 Tuna Hot Stuff

*Steve Kaiser Small Boat Division*
*Meatfish* Double J 85.2 wahoo
*Catch and Release* Team Recess White marlin Release

*Wallys 40 on the 40th closet fish to 40lbs ($1000)*
Anna Marie 36.2lbs wahoo

*Top Captain* Robert Davis Reel Addiction
*Top Mate* Scooter Proto Reel Addiction
*Top Boat* Reel Addiction

*Tournament Champion* Rocky Jones

*Top Money Winner * Reel Addiction $66,000


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The top mates last name is spelled wrong. It is Scooter Porto. Congrates everyone on the Real Addiction on your win.


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

good post Thanks


----------

